# T3 deficiency



## Shooley (Apr 25, 2007)

I am hypothyroid, diagnosed almost 4 years ago and using 100 mcgs thyroxine daily. However, I still have some symtoms, most noticably a dead slow stop metabolism and I am wondering if my body is not converting the T4 to T3, which apparently is the active hormone. I am due to have some blood tests done. Is there anyone who is taking the T3 replacement drug Tertroxin (also called Liothyronine)?


----------

